# fWEEDom Figher



## VERTmcGirt (Aug 2, 2011)

Finally I signed up! Been a pro lurker for too long. I would like to say hello to everyone here and happy posting. I'm a vert-grower so if you have any vert specific questions I'm here to help. -VERTmcGirt-


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 2, 2011)

welcome "lurker!" damn creepers. LOL...

no really though, welcome vert!...


----------

